# Pine tar in M&P



## ewepootoo (Sep 10, 2009)

I am off to town later to buy some Stockholm Tar to make up some soap to treat various skin afflictions and I was wondering if i can simply add 20% to some M&P base that I have spare. Do I get rubbing alchohol from the pharmacy or is there a better cheaper place to buy it?


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 10, 2009)

seems like a place like walfart would be the cheapest.  does it vary in percentages?


----------



## ewepootoo (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks, I will do some snooping around town this arvo. I googled Joseph Liddy  and came up with an MSDS on Stockholm Tar and it sounds like real nasty stuff so I am hoping 20% in soap is not too much.


----------



## ewepootoo (Sep 13, 2009)

Well I have made up a few round bars of soap using the tops off pressure pack can's as moulds after Kitn said best not use anything in making this pine tar soap that you are not prepared to throw away. These lids are tapered and the soap came out easily. The smell would kill a brown dog but fingers crossed it helps with the Psoriasis on my knee. Years ago whilst riding my horse in the middle of no where in the Snowy mountains she stumbled and tore her leg open, an old timer gave me a brew made from Stockholm Tar, Lard and Friars Balsam to put on her leg. This healed the leg in no time and kept the flies away as well, hope it does the same for me. (Heal my leg that is, I am used to the flies)


----------

